# Algae Eater that is compatible with Cichlids?



## A.J.

I'm planning on keeping some blue moorii cichlids and was wondering what type of little cleaner would mix well with them. I'm not sure if a catfish would like the sandy substrate, but I could be wrong, and shrimp, snail, or crab I'm pretty sure they'll eat when they get big enough.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SherriB

You can get a small pleco such as Bristlenose or clown - they max out at 4-5 inches and are very peaceful and large enough for the cichlids to leave alone. Plecos have to have a piece of driftwood to rasp on as part of their diet. I have a BN pleco and I think he is very cool - and I have NO algae in my tank.


----------



## A.J.

Thanks for the info. The bristlenose would keep the tank even more interesting


----------



## SherriB

It is also important that you supplement their diet with sinking algae wafers for and a slice of zuchinni 2 or 3x weekly as the algae in your tank will not be enough to keep it fed properly. How big is your tank?


----------



## A.J.

It's a 55 gallon tank. I'm getting it set up now and plan to keep 2 or 3 of the moorii, possibly another type of cichlid but I don't want a crowded tank and I know the moorii and a catfish will get to a decent size as they mature.


----------



## kellenw

I have kept pleco's of all sizes with my Nile tilapia (an African Cichlid). They do just fine together.


----------

